# I'm always bragging about Arizona sunshine so.....



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

I thought it only fair to you folks in the snow regions that I make a little confession.  It is, at this very moment, sprinkling light rain and has been off and on for three days.  Not just that, BUT it's freezing cold (53 Degrees). Now, there you have it and I hope this brings a measure of comfort to you snow bunnies.  BTW making this confession about my home state, hurt....but I did it for you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Awwww....you poor baby!  Since we've been back home the 1st of Feb. it's gone between 32 and 50F, sunny, rainy, snow flurries, sleet, windy, hail, thunder. 

My cousin who lives in Arizona is coming to visit Scotland this summer.  I hope it's not too cold for him!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Awwww....you poor baby!  Since we've been back home the 1st of Feb. it's gone between 32 and 50F, sunny, rainy, snow flurries, sleet, hail, thunder.
> 
> My cousin who lives in Arizona is coming to visit Scotland this summer.  I hope it's not too cold for him!



Well, and this is strictly between you and I, it gets down to freezing once in awhile here in Winter.  But we bear with it because most of  us still have cold weather gear we acquired while living in snow country.  But, Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, and this is strictly between you and I, it gets down to freezing once in awhile here in Winter.  But we bear with it because most of  us still have cold weather gear we acquired while living in snow country.  But, Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ha!  I have a FB friend who makes it sound like paradise! Now I know. 

People assume Scotland is buried under snow all winter.  Not so at all.  Some areas get more than others.  We get very little if any but it still feels very cold with cold rain and wind.  We are at the same latitude as the Alaska panhandle (56 degrees).


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

However...here's our 10 forecast.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> However...here's our 10 forecast.
> View attachment 15206





Show off!  :tongue:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2015)

.48deg f... here at the moment...I'd get my 'kini on and go get me a blue tan.....but the neighbours might think me a bit odd being as it's pitch black and 9pm..lol

When it gets to Saturday over there and 78 deg can you send some over here?..this week is forecast to be a high of 58 F and mainly cloudy


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

58 sounds good.  We're getting snow right now.  Across the water there was a very heavy sleet storm, but it's just starting here.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

We used to wake up to occasional frost on the ground in Winter.
Sometimes they lasted until the afternoon.
I can't remember the last time we had one.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> .48deg f... here at the moment...I'd get my 'kini on and go get me a blue tan.....but the neighbours might think me a bit odd being as it's pitch black and 9pm..lol
> 
> When it gets to Saturday over there and 78 deg can you send some over here?..this week is forecast to be a high of 58 F and mainly cloudy



This story means nothing without pictures Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2015)

Pictures of me in my 'kini in   the dark  ...?..ok here ya are...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Pictures of me in my 'kini in   the dark  ...?..ok here ya are...
> 
> 
> View attachment 15207




Very nice!  Happy now, Jim?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2015)

You'd better put on a sweater Jim, don't want to catch a chill


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Pictures of me in my 'kini in   the dark  ...?..ok here ya are...
> 
> 
> View attachment 15207



Oh wow!  Wait till I show the gang!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Very nice!  Happy now, Jim?



Jim's very happy!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2015)

Don't you be passing that round the lodge now will ya?...that's strictly between you and me...our little secret..


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> You'd better put on a sweater Jim, don't want to catch a chill



Thanks Cookie, it's a struggle, but I persevere.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Don't you be passing that round the lodge now will ya?...that's strictly between you and me...our little secret..



Can't guarantee that although the selfish side of me calls on me to hoard it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2015)

layful:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> layful:


:coolpics:You know the 'kini shots you emailed me.  WOW!!!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 2, 2015)

It's a tough job to shovel all that sunshine but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay, you two.  Behave!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> It's a tough job to shovel all that sunshine but somebody's gotta do it.



I'm sure others appreciate it....


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay, you two.  Behave!



Boring!!!:zz:


----------



## Debby (Mar 2, 2015)

My son in law got a phone call (first one in months and months) from his brother who didn't call to chat about kids and family but only to go on and on about the damn flowers, the trees budding out, the sunshine and 15 degree weather (that's 59 degrees to you Americans) while we are facing 10 foot high snowdrifts, more snow in the forecast and -19 degree weather (-2.2 farenheit).  Just having finished shovelling the driveway out for the 'umpteenth' time, his mood after that phone call was even blacker.  Sort of like when my mother phoned, also bragging about her weather and I couldn't help but ask in all seriousness, if she had just called to gloat.  I don't watch the weather anymore.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> My son in law got a phone call (first one in months and months) from his brother who didn't call to chat about kids and family but only to go on and on about the damn flowers, the trees budding out, the sunshine and 15 degree weather (that's 59 degrees to you Americans) while we are facing 10 foot high snowdrifts, more snow in the forecast and -19 degree weather (-2.2 farenheit).  Just having finished shovelling the driveway out for the 'umpteenth' time, his mood after that phone call was even blacker.  Sort of like when my mother phoned, also bragging about her weather and I couldn't help but ask in all seriousness, if she had just called to gloat.  I don't watch the weather anymore.



LOL, LOL, LOL Debby I am not laughing at the situation I am laughing at how cute you tell us of it...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> My son in law got a phone call (first one in months and months) from his brother who didn't call to chat about kids and family but only to go on and on about the damn flowers, the trees budding out, the sunshine and 15 degree weather (that's 59 degrees to you Americans) while we are facing 10 foot high snowdrifts, more snow in the forecast and -19 degree weather (-2.2 farenheit).  Just having finished shovelling the driveway out for the 'umpteenth' time, his mood after that phone call was even blacker.  Sort of like when my mother phoned, also bragging about her weather and I couldn't help but ask in all seriousness, if she had just called to gloat.  I don't watch the weather anymore.



Gosh, you mean like when I posted photos of beachside restaurants in Thailand and boats, and bare feet?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Boring!!!:zz:



Ok, ok!  Behaving IS boring.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay, you two.  Behave!





sorry mum... :stupid:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> sorry mum... :stupid:



's ok Holly She sent me 'kini pics too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> sorry mum... :stupid:




Mum??  Mum??  fff:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Mum??  Mum??  fff:



uh oh......GIRL FIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> 's ok Holly She sent me 'kini pics too.



I actually have some recent 'kini pics of me.  But there is absolutely no way I'm posting them! layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> uh oh......GIRL FIGHT!!!!!!!!!



Naw, I'm very peaceful....usually.


----------



## Debby (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> LOL, LOL, LOL Debby I am not laughing at the situation I am laughing at how cute you tell us of it...




Sure Jim.....I think you're really picturing me putting on the snow pants, the hoodie, the vest, the first jacket, then the second jacket, the gloves and the hat......while you're sitting there with a cold drink in your hand and your sunglasses on while you watch your doggie playing in the yard .  The only reason we're wearing shades is because the glare from the snow is making us blind!  Seriously, I am so tired of this.  It feels like it will go on and on forever and ever.....and ever......and...........oh just forget it, I'm going to learn to hibernate!




Ameriscot said:


> Gosh, you mean like when I posted photos of beachside restaurants in Thailand and boats, and bare feet?



That's so hurtful!  How can you be so cruel?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

As a California boy who spent about 10 years in the upper plain states, I understand.  It is truly depressing.  I have had snow up to the eaves of my home (on two sides) during a blizzard.  It's no picnic.  That is why so many Canadians live in Arizona.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Debby said:


> Sure Jim.....I think you're really picturing me putting on the snow pants, the hoodie, the vest, the first jacket, then the second jacket, the gloves and the hat......while you're sitting there with a cold drink in your hand and your sunglasses on while you watch your doggie playing in the yard .  The only reason we're wearing shades is because the glare from the snow is making us blind!  Seriously, I am so tired of this.  It feels like it will go on and on forever and ever.....and ever......and...........oh just forget it, I'm going to learn to hibernate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just trying to brighten everyone's day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> As a California boy who spent about 10 years in the upper plain states, I understand.  It is truly depressing.  I have had snow up to the eaves of my home (on two sides) during a blizzard.  It's no picnic.  That is why so many Canadians live in Arizona.



Also why lots of my Michigan relatives moved to Arizona.  I left Michigan because of the winters and moved to Tennessee.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> It's a tough job to shovel all that sunshine but somebody's gotta do it.



Same here, we were scooping it off the sidewalk yesterday so I could walk to the store.  I do believe the temps were in the low 80's, some of my building neighbors were in the pool.   The temps have dropped now that it's after 5 pm, it's now 77 degrees.  :sunglass:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

April, you little devil you....*LMAO*


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

:hee:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Same here, we were scooping it off the sidewalk yesterday so I could walk to the store.  I do believe the temps were in the low 80's, some of my building neighbors were in the pool.   The temps have dropped now that it's after 5 pm, it's now 77 degrees.  :sunglass:



Sounds like Queensland - "beautiful one day, perfect the next".


----------



## Glinda (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I thought it only fair to you folks in the snow regions that I make a little confession.  It is, at this very moment, sprinkling light rain and has been off and on for three days.  Not just that, BUT it's freezing cold (53 Degrees). Now, there you have it and I hope this brings a measure of comfort to you snow bunnies.  BTW making this confession about my home state, hurt....but I did it for you.



LOL!  Ditto here in San Diego.  I've been doing a Happy Dance because the rain is such a novelty!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Glinda said:


> LOL!  Ditto here in San Diego.  I've been doing a Happy Dance because the rain is such a novelty!



Glinda.  I was born in LA but moved to San Diego in 1945.  I lived there until 1991 when I retired from General Dynamics.  I live all over the county from the beaches, OB, Mission and Pacific, Bankers Hill (Balboa Park area), La Mesa, El Cajon, Escondido, San Marcos...etc (yes there are others).  My parents moved like every other year as a kid and I started flipping my homes too).  I loved it but it got to big and expensive so away I went.  I still have a brother and a bunch of Grandkids there.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 2, 2015)

I do know there is snow on San Francisco peaks in Flagstaff,I was there 20 years ago maybe its change weather wise.
If I ever move to AZ it would be Flagstaff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

This picture was taken last month, but it's pretty much the same in my yard today (my cat's in back by the storage shed).  I had to shovel a few paths for the dog, because his arthritis doesn't let him hop through the snow like he used to.  Around 7ish inches in back.  Temps have been cold, around 20 degrees, today was warmer in the 30's. 

 Supposed to drop again tomorrow with some more snow.  Nothing like what's hitting my nephew though in Massachusetts.  I love the four seasons, don't mind winter, and have not yet tired of the snow...it's all good.  Could never live in Arizona, Florida or Texas, don't like the heat.


----------



## Debby (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> As a California boy who spent about 10 years in the upper plain states, I understand.  It is truly depressing.  I have had snow up to the eaves of my home (on two sides) during a blizzard.  It's no picnic.  That is why so many Canadians live in Arizona.




My brother and sister in law are in Florida for about six months a year and in Quebec the other six.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I do know there is snow on San Francisco peaks in Flagstaff,I was there 20 years ago maybe its change weather wise.
> If I ever move to AZ it would be Flagstaff.



There is snow right now in the mountains including Flagstaff.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

One year I was driving north on hwy 89 from Interstate 10 in late May. When we got near Prescott it was snowing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

Not great but I took a few snapshots today of our snow.  Very unusual to have snow in this area, especially this amount.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, Annie, what a beautiful view you have......no snow here, just heavy heavy fog.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Wow, Annie, what a beautiful view you have......no snow here, just heavy heavy fog.
> 
> Nothing much happening here today.



Yes, it is a great view, even when it's grey.  In our area we normally get a dusting of snow a few times each winter and it melts within 24 hours.  And of course there's always some on top of the mountains.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

I much prefer the view when it looks like this:


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just stunning, Annie, you are a lucky girl.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Just stunning, Annie, you are a lucky girl.



I know!  I hadn't seen this house before we made plans to get married.  In fact, hadn't even been to Scotland, only to England.  (Fiance) Husband had described it to me, but still...imagine my surprise when we pulled up and he said 'welcome home'!


----------



## Glinda (Mar 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Glinda.  I was born in LA but moved to San Diego in 1945.  I lived there until 1991 when I retired from General Dynamics.  I live all over the county from the beaches, OB, Mission and Pacific, Bankers Hill (Balboa Park area), La Mesa, El Cajon, Escondido, San Marcos...etc (yes there are others).  My parents moved like every other year as a kid and I started flipping my homes too).  I loved it but it got to big and expensive so away I went.  I still have a brother and a bunch of Grandkids there.



Jim, I was born in Pa. but moved to Ca. in 1969 as I dreamed of living someplace where I could shovel sunshine.  Except for about five years in Santa Cruz in my hippie days (that was fun!), I've lived in San Diego my entire adult life - Ocean Beach, Point Loma, City Heights, North Park, UTC, College Area.  I'll always think of it as my home town but you're right about the expense.  I'm considering moving to the Northwest.  Not sure . . .


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 3, 2015)

My snowdrops aren't out yet....that is what happens when living in the east I suppose..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

Our snowdrops were out when we came back home at the beginning of Feb.


----------

